# Regula Tuning GTRS conversion (pic heavy)



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

the new and improved "deepblueT" below is a small build thread for the converion of my front end. enjoy. 

fiberglass bumper sent form Germany in nothing more than shrink wrap and a 1x2 across it for support...i can't believe it survived.

















after it got here, i tripped over it for the better part of a year while it layed in my garage. then one day while i was modding the headlights i figured i'd at least get a vibe on how it would look on the car...

















hard to tell when its in that awful blue color against my paint. so we (krissrock) and i finished the headlights and blah blah blah...theres a post somewhere about them.









so too weeks ago i had the the bumper off again to do the headlight rehab....and figured i would deliver the car to the body shop without... almost 2 weeks later, i picked up the finished product...

heres a before...









and a few after...


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

That looks tight.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks much better before to me, but I have weird conservative taste when it comes to this sort of things. I will admit that your fitment is tight and it looks better with your shade of blue than the other ones I've seen. What made you change over the previous style?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looks much better before to me, but I have weird conservative taste when it comes to this sort of things. I will admit that your fitment is tight and it looks better with your shade of blue than the other ones I've seen. What made you change over the previous style?


Frankly i was bored with it. but a few reasons that come to mind...

1. i LOVE the newer Audi Grille styles
2. I like to have something different, and there are not many of these fronts around me. 
3. my paint was so chewed up on the stock bumper, if i was gonna pay for new paint i wanted it on something new/different.

i had thrown some ideas around about replacing the grille on the origional, but wasn't enough change for me. I couldn't be happier with my decision, and i know its not for everybody. i do agree that the dark blue/flat black works amazing.... i will still be rocking the factory bumper in the winter however since this is my daily driver for now...


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

eeehhh, loose the lights in the bumper n itll look cleaner.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i like both styles.. matter of fact your cars the reason i went with the infinity front... but i do want the reigar kit sometime in the future. but still looks good


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

pics do the paint job no justice. 
I really like the bumper too. way more aggressive than mine. would love to get it


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

would look better without the honeycomb


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Kacz07 said:


> That looks ti--errrible.


Looks like the body shop did a good job fitting it though and as long as you like it :beer:


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

looks good, but switch to blacked out Audi grill and I would looks the lower led lights and change wheels 

But all in all its nicely done, will look more OEM with that grill :thumbup:


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

*Nice GTRS bumper!*

@ deepblueT . Its good to see this fitted on Audi TT. I did not see a lot of complains regarding install, I have seen some install thread from 320hpBlackTT and I almost got discourage as he suffered lots of bodyshop issues. So at any rate, I'm waiting for it to ship in a couple of weeks. Whatever people say about the look, it is my choice too, and yes, I spent 1 year looking for bumpers, and so glad I waited for this GTRS version.. it looks more aggresive. I'm just curious if you don't mind sharing your experience with the body shop 
1. How much was their paint and install? 
2. Is it suppose to come with a "crash bar", I was just seeing this issue being brought up in another install thread. 

I appreciate any input or any fellas that have installed this.. 

Rex


----------

